# Just Another Omega F300...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No denying it...it is just another Omega f300 but not one you see very often. I bought it as a non-runner a few months ago and finally got round to sorting it out.

It is case number 198.0062 and has a massive (for f300's) 22mm lug gap...had to buy a strap especially for it. These f300s, where the latter part of the case number is above approx 0035, are definitely much less common than the lower numbers, and once you get up into the 0060 range, even more so. The numbers do reflect production dates and quartz movements were starting to appear in quantity by 0060 and higher, so the writing was on the wall for these tuning fork movements. I think the last f300 had a case number of 198.0076.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

What did you have to do to get it running Paul and did you take any photos.... Cheers


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's lovely....) was it difficult to sort out?


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Stunning. One of the nicest watches I've seen on here in my first few weeks. Love the simplicity of it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's super Paul. :yes: A fine looking piece. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Another one to add to the list!! :mda:


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely looking watch sir, i don't have the b^ll$ to start trying to fix a watch knowing my look it would end up in a pile of bits never to work again :notworthy:

ATB

John


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Your watch looks just like my Titus F300.

I assume at some time in the past Omega sold off all remaining stock to Titus who then de-branded them.

The crown of my Titus still has the outline of an Omega symbol where they tried to polish it out.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Magnetchief said:


> Your watch looks just like my Titus F300.
> 
> I assume at some time in the past Omega sold off all remaining stock to Titus who then de-branded them.
> 
> The crown of my Titus still has the outline of an Omega symbol where they tried to polish it out.


If you look obliquely across the crystal, you should also see the Omega symbol engraved dead centre on the inner surface of the crystal.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol, missed that one. I guess they could not polish that one out.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

The f300's don't really do it for me, but that's pretty cool. And in great shape.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you salvage parts from other watches or do you have a huge stock of parts Paul? It always amazes me how much stuff you can bring back to life. Keep up the good work !


----------



## Nik_O (Dec 1, 2018)

Such a beautiful watch. Love the leather strap on it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a bit different, thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

that reminds me, i have one f 300 [round] that runs fast - like 3 hours a day. i like the watch, but spent hours reading and searching the web without altering it's its speed. i should send it OUT. vin


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, amazing watch!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> No denying it...it is just another Omega f300 but not one you see very often. I bought it as a non-runner a few months ago and finally got round to sorting it out.
> 
> It is case number 198.0062 and has a massive (for f300's) 22mm lug gap...had to buy a strap especially for it. These f300s, where the latter part of the case number is above approx 0035, are definitely much less common than the lower numbers, and once you get up into the 0060 range, even more so. The numbers do reflect production dates and quartz movements were starting to appear in quantity by 0060 and higher, so the writing was on the wall for these tuning fork movements. I think the last f300 had a case number of 198.0076.


 Paul; good show. i'll look for mine and post the number. vin


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Haven't seen that version before, and yes, I want one now !


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh lovely watch that! I haven't purchased a new watch in over a year and this makes me want to start buying again! Don't tell the oil!


----------

